
Code to search public tax filings of US non-profit orgs released - ldayley
https://github.com/lukerosiak/irs
======
danso
The documentation is kind of confusing...is this to just look up names and get
links to the docs? Does the full-text search actually search the documents?

~~~
ldayley
I don't think the creator listed the site on the readme, but
<http://lukerosiak.info/irs/> is the site where this is running. It searches
by Org and takes you to a copy of the original tax documents. It needs a lot
of work for usability, but it is a powerful data source.

